# hatching chick...we have a live one!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

my silkie hen is sitting on eggs almost 3 wks. This morning 1 egg has started to hatch. It's beak was out and peeping but it looks like the hen has pecked off 3/4 of the outer shell leaving only the clear membrane intact and a bit of shell where the chick's beak is out. I've been watching off and on all day and it hasn't changed. chick is still alive and peeps at times. Does it need help? Or do I just continue to leave them alone?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

I would say help it. Use tweezers to gently pull off the membrane.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

Sometimes the membrane can dry out too fast and almost literally 'shrink wrap' the chick. It isn't cause by a weak chick, just low humidity, so if it is dry, it can happen.

Tweezers, a steady hand, and a cup of warm water to dip a q-tip or cotton ball in to then wet the membrane as needed while removing it. If you see any bleeding STOP! The chick hasn't absorbed all the blood from the membrane and needs more time. I've had a chick bleed to death when it unfortunately pipped through a membrane blood vessel. If that is the case and it does bleed, I wrap the chick/what remains of the egg in a lightly moist paper towel. Not in any way blocking respiration. Don't know how well that'll work with a broody, though, since I use an incubator.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

I help mine out after an hour or two with no progress. Just be very careful as mentioned above. The first few times I tried this I killed a couple of chicks by going too fast. Now I have saved quite a few. I put them back under the hen with no problems. I also make sure to keep them warm during the process and after.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

How's the little chick Carolyn? Hope it made it out ok!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

The chick died. :sigh: Last evening I genty helped it out of the membrane shell and put it back under the hen. It was still making lots of noise but didn't really try to move much. This morning it was dead. RIP little one. Now there is another egg with a small hole in it so we'll see if this one hatches successfully.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

Sorry you lost that one... Hope this one does good for you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

Aw, poor chickie.  I am sorry. I hope the others hatch successfuly and mama hen is soon running around with her little peeps!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

Sorry to hear that.  :hug: Hope the next one has an easier time.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hatching chick need help??*

We have a LIVE chick!! :clap: This morning I saw a hole pecked open and this evening when we came home after being away all day there's a little live chick hiding under the mama's wing. So cute! The other hens added a few more eggs to the nest after this hen started setting so we'll see how many more chicks hatch in the next days.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap: Watch her - she might leave the nest once this chick is several hours old. If you want her to hatch the rest, you may want to take the chicks away now and give them back to her after the last one hatches. Don't wait too long, because she will soon go into "chick mode" and won't set any more.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yippee!!!! Sorry you lost the first one.


----------



## maryk (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of the first one. Awesome you have a live one. :leap: Hope all goes well with the other eggs.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Carolyn, 

I'm so happy to hear about this little chick. My daughter and I were praying for the other little one but you know sometimes they can't hatch correctly because they have other problems and wouldn't make it anyway. It just was not the Lord's will for that little one to be here. Baby chicks are pretty fragile little creatures. Congratulations on your new little fluff ball.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thankyou all! The mother hen is staying on her nest so far and the little chick is staying with/under her. I'm wondering if I need to move the mother,nest and all, to the older chicks' pen so the new little one has access to 'chick starter' feed? And if the mother hen decides not to stay on the rest of the eggs, is there any way I can still hatch some more of those eggs without an incubator?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

When a hen has been setting eggs I have had success by putting them under a lightbulb and keeping the temp around 100º.


----------

